# 2 proposals, 1 rumor



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

trade Proposals
1, Sura, Rockets 1st rounder, Knicks 2nd rounder for Rafer Alston;

2, Wesley, Head, Badiane for Radmanovic (he wants to be a starter)
Badiane (6'11, 19) will be young Shawn Kemp.

PF: Swift
SF: Radmanovic
SG: T-Mac
PG: Alston
C: Yao



Rumor: Rockets offer Twolves Wesley or Sura for Spree (S&T)


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

Rumor from up your ***.

Those are two of the worst proposals ever.

Trading Wesley for Spree is giving Spree 4.9 per year. Hell no?

Why in the hell would we give our important piece in Sura for a headcase? Makes no sense.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

McGrady said:


> Rumor from up your ***.
> 
> Those are two of the worst proposals ever.
> 
> ...


really?

i like having picks and don't really want to have to give up a 1st, but alston is a solid pg that can pass the ball and shot 36% from 3 last year. i wouldn't mind him starting at pg.

radman would be great at sf too. 39% from 3, can score, and he's young. sounds fine to me.

i don't like the sprewell deal, but the other too don't look too bad to me. gives us a great starting lineup. not that they are ever going to happen.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> really?
> 
> i like having picks and don't really want to have to give up a 1st, but alston is a solid pg that can pass the ball and shot 36% from 3 last year. i wouldn't mind him starting at pg.
> 
> ...


If one of Swift and Howard goes down, Radmanovic can play PF.


----------



## Runjier (Aug 19, 2005)

wow, i would like to delete the Rockets 1st, or replace it with 2nd for the P1, and, keep head for the P2 even plus some money for it. As for the rumor, just so so.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why must all your proposals include us trading Head?? Read my lips, *we're not giving Head!!!*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> *we're not giving Head!!!*


 :verysad:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Why must all your proposals include us trading Head?? Read my lips, *we're not giving Head!!!*


I don't even think we can trade a draft pick for a certain period of time after signing him.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> Why must all your proposals include us trading Head?? Read my lips, *we're not giving Head!!!*


LMAO!


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

You guys are missing the point, why would we trade a young Shawn Kemp? (unless he means Kemp actually fathered him...)


----------



## rogue (Jul 5, 2005)

McGrady said:


> Rumor from up your ***.
> 
> Those are two of the worst proposals ever.
> 
> ...


I totall aggree this would be senseless. Yes I get tired of Bobs' constant inuries like everyone else, and DW is getting up there, but they're contributions cannot be ignored. Spree must be kicking himself in the head now, he called his own cards by not taking the wolves offer and saying all that junk about 'feeding his kids', he meant feeding his enormous ego. He knows he is washed up so he better try to take his butt to Detriot or back to New York, Isiah is just silly enough to sign him. I actually think he'd fit in well in Detroit with Rasheed, Big Ben, lots of guys who think they are great players, when in reality they do a couple of things well. Since all of the 'decent' FA prospects have essentially found a spot, he better go wherever the 'money is.' I don't see San Anotonio wanting him, maybe Phoenix, Detriot, or Seattle. 
As far as trading Wesley/Sura and possiby Head, I would only do that to get a 'serious player', someone a) young/atheltic/ b)great passer with offensive upside c)team orrientated other than that I wouldn't waste my time with anyone just yet. 
The Bulls seem to be the only team with an overload of guards right now that are worth anything, I'd wait and see at the trade deadline or next summer to see what's possible. After re-signing Curry/Chandler/Hinrich they'll be over the cap if not already. Pargo will likely be available.


----------



## Clutch777 (Aug 22, 2005)

Giving up a solid all-around PG like sura for Spree is stupid, and I doubt Minny would accept the deal anyways.

Where did you come up with this?


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I think you went to far Yao Mania. But my god was it funny. Im glad i was not consuming anything when i was reading it or it would have been all over my nice LCD monitor.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

rogue said:


> I actually think he'd fit in well in Detroit with Rasheed, Big Ben, lots of guys who think they are great players, when in reality they do a couple of things well.


so what you're saying is Big Ben just has a huge ego and nothing to back it up? i think 3 all-star games, a championship ring, Led NBA in rebounds and blocks in 2002, played for the USA in World Champs, 01-02 All NBA Defensive Team, 01-02 & 02-03 Defensive Player of the Year, 2002 All-NBA 3rd Team, 2003 & 2004 All NBA 2nd Team, 2004 All-Defensive Team, 04-05 NBA Defensive Player of the Year, so id say Big Ben knows he's good

Sheed hasnt been too bad either 2 all-star appearances, a championship ring, participated in Rookie All-Star game, All-Rookie 2nd Team, Runner-Up 6th Man 98-99 not too bad either and dont forget he was the missing link in Detroit championship hopes


----------



## Rockets83 (Aug 10, 2005)

i dont really like any of those proposals...none would help us...the only person i would trade at this point is wesley, and only for someone who can come in and contribute immediately...


----------

